# Kids Mountain Bike racing.



## smace (Sep 4, 2010)

Thought I would share my son's last race of the season here. These kids race in the 9 to 11 year old class. Each race is usually 12 to 20 min long. The season started with me wanting to race to improve my fitness, but in the end it turned out being a family event we all enjoyed. These kids all worked very hard this year. I watched all of them grow and get better over a 4 month period. The last race of the season ended in Ocala, FL at Santos Trails. I think my son now looks more forward to the next race then I do. He made a lot of great new friends as we traveled the state of Florida. Enjoy the video is worth watching.


----------



## RolledMeat (Jan 13, 2004)

That's fun. Is that the youngest age group?


----------



## smace (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes they have younger and they also have a girls class. They all do 1 lap. Then there is also a 11 - 14 year old class that races the regular course.


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Awesome!*

Great job on the vid & the kids really looked like they were having a blast!


----------



## smace (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks, They do have a blast and they have become such good friends during the race season.


----------



## IowaCoug (Jul 25, 2010)

*we need this here*

This is great. Thanks for sharing the video. We need to get some youth races going here in Iowa


----------



## Betzel (Aug 29, 2009)

Great vid. Nice to see kids do sport!!


----------



## smace (Sep 4, 2010)

My son is really enjoying the sport. He likes it so much he decided to keep a blog with the help of his Mom. He is pretty proud of himself and I have really enjoyed seeing him improve. We can't wait for the next race in a few weeks. Check it out and follow along.

http://mountainbikemike2000.blogspot.com/


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats to Mike! Great race!


----------



## gord962 (Aug 11, 2007)

Excellent work! Love seeing kids getting into MTB and continuing to grow the sport. My little guy is 3 and I am planning to start him in BMX for his first years and then transition him to MTB as he loves being on his bike!


----------



## dperalta (Dec 31, 2008)

That's awesome! 

I was just talking with my son last weekend about trying some mountain bike races. Do the younger kids get to race on more technical courses than that or is that about it? I doubt he would get interested unless he gets to race on the red/black diamond trails. Do they an expert class for 9 year olds?

David


----------



## tlcrouch355 (Aug 2, 2008)

i was wondering the same thing Dave. After the tracks our kids ride, smooth single track might be a bore.

Tim


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Great video, thanks for sharing it with us.

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## jtmartin57 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Carolina Youth Mountain Bike League*

Just got word a couple weeks ago about a new "kids only" series beginning this year in Western N.C. It should be a well run series as the folks who are organizing it are the same folks who host ORAMM, Pisgah Stage Race, etc. for us "bigger" kids 

I've already signed up my 5 & 9 yr old & they're ready to go! Come on out & join us if you're in the area!

http://www.cymbl.org/


----------



## st-rider (May 17, 2010)

Way cool. 

My 12 and 9 year old daughters are already doing triathlons and long road rides but they just got on mtb's. We did a three day trip to McDowell mtn. park near Phoenix in Jan. and they loved it. They said it was the most fun they ever had.

I've been trying to find some opportunities for them to do youth mtb races in AZ. Anybody know about that? I've found a site for MBAA but that is it. It looks like there aren't any girls racing in that series. They would prefer to do things with other kids like them unfortunately it is hard to find kids like the ones in the video around where we live.

Are there kids endurance races? My 12 year old is routinely doing 40+ mile road rides. Longer races would fit her style while my 9 year old is more of the short course fast type.


----------

